# Sprawy forum >  ból promieniujący od nadgarstka, jakie wykonać badanie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mniej więcej rok temu kupiłam smartwatcha Samsung Gear S. Od innych modeli różni się tym, że nie tylko mierzy kroki czy wyświetla powiadomienia z telefonu, ale też ma miejsce na kartę sim co oznacza, że sam może być używany jak telefon. 
Po kilku miesiącach stałego noszenia go zaczął pojawiać się ból, początkowo bardzo subtelny, promieniujący co jakiś czas od miejsca gdzie znajdował się zegarek. Po jakimś czasie stał się już niemal ciągły i wyraźny. Okazało się też, że nie ustępuje po zdjęciu zegarka nawet przez kilka dni. Kiedy ostatnio po dłuższej przerwie nałożyłam go ponownie, ból ręki powrócił w ciągu jednego dnia.
Sytuacja niepokoi mnie tym bardziej, że mimo definitywnego odłożenia smartwatcha na półkę, nadal co jakiś czas odczuwam ból promieniujący od nadgarstka. 
W związku z tym zastanawiam się jakie badanie powinnam wykonać żeby dowiedzieć się co jest tego przyczyną?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczytałam o tej dolegliwości może wynikać z ciężaru zegarka lub ucisku na nerw.
Maść na stany zapalne zmniejszyła ból a magnez z witaminą B6 mam nadzieję pomoże w regeneracji układu nerwowego w przeciwnym wypadku konieczna będzie wizyta u lekarza.

----------

